# 27 Novembre 2004: Gentoo Day 2004 (UPDATE 15/11/04)

## randomaze

Un'anno fa circa, in questo thread di cerri nasceva l'idea del Gentoo Day.

In pratica si tratta del ritrovo degli utenti italiani di gentoo, effettuato in concomitanza con Linux Day sfruttando le risorse messe a disposizione da un LUG disponibile.

Aggiornamento 15/11/2004

La sede sarà Prato.

Il programma del LUG ospitante si può vedere in questa pagina, la sintesi é che alle 9.30 c'é il discorso iniziale e che al più tardi alle 24.00 sarà tutto finito.

Per tutto questo tempo (oltre all'attività prevista dal LUG) ci sarà un Install Fest Gentoo e varie attività collaterali in via di definizione curate dal Gechi.

Il programma dele attivita collaterali é in via di definizione in questo thread sul forum dei gechi, quando avrà una forma abbastanza stabile e presentabile la riporterò in questo post.

Se qualcuno vuole aiutare, portare qualcosa (dalle XBox con Gentoo a un normale hub é tutto bene accetto  :Wink:  oppure vuole "parlarci" di qualcosa in un talk (45min) o in un mini-Talk (15 min) é bene accetto e può segnalarlo li.

In quest'altro thread cerchiamo di metterci d'accordo per i ritrovi e i dettagli sul viaggio.

Visto gli orari alcuni di noi si fermeranno a dormire, genGNUbbo si é offerto di cercare per noi un posto dove dormire a costi acessibili, per farlo ha però bisogno di sapere quanti saremo a dormire, quindi chi ha intenzione di fermarsi a dormire lo segnali nel forum dei gechi oppure mi mandi un pm in questo forum e provvederò a contarlo.

 *Il Post Originale era.... wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Una volta nota la data del LinuxDay di quest'anno sul forum dei gechi abbiamo iniziato a discuterne, a valutare la situazione e a vagliare e/o cercare proposte.
> 
> Allo stato attuale il posto dovrebbe essere Milano o Prato, ma entrambe le candidature sono sub-judice in attesa di informazioni e/o commenti, controindicazioni e simili. Naturalmente se qualcuno ha conoscenze/agganci e vuole candidare qualche altro posto può farlo qui. 
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Metto sticky. Per me il problema sta cosa ho da fare in quel periodo quindi diro' piu' in la' se ci sono o no

----------

## federico

Visto che sono di Milano e Prato sta a 300km da qui io direi che verrei se ci fosse un raduno milanese (e il 27 in particolare dovrei proprio essere libero)

----------

## randomaze

 *federico wrote:*   

> Visto che sono di Milano e Prato sta a 300km da qui

 

Beh, nel caso i milanesi come te (me) potrebbero organizzarsi con macchine/treni  :Wink: 

Vedo un "comodo" intercity che parte alle 7.20 da Centrale e arriva alle a Prato alle 10.08  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## federico

Uhm si nel caso si, se non devo andarci da solo ci posso fare anche un pensierino

----------

## Benve

Noi di Bologna votiamo per Prato   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ceppus

Per noi "esteri" sarebbe più pratico Milano (almeno per me...), poiché

sono solo ~2 ore di treno, mentre per Prato sono quasi 5...

Comunque organizzandosi si può arrivare ovunque...   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> Comunque organizzandosi si può arrivare ovunque...  

 

Anche a 30km di distanza  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

A me l'idea di andare lontano da Milano non spiace affatto! Anzi... Inoltre mi stanno molto simpatici i toscani ed io a Prato non sono mai stato...

Cmq, vediamo un po' come stiamo ad offerta accessoria [posti letto et altri particolari]

----------

## doom.it

Sono disponibile per entrambe le locazioni possibili.

Direi che:

+ Milano

PRO:

- Molta affluenza

- Comodità logistica anche per i ticinesi

CONTRO:

Troppa confusione, difficoltà a contattare gli organizzatori che saranno troppo impegnati

+ Prato:

PRO:

- Comodità geografica per chi viene dal sud (spostare un baricentro anche un po piu verso il sud rispetto a quanto organizzato sinora mi pare cosa buona e giusta)

- Forse maggiore disponibilità degli organizzatori 

CONTRO:

- Probabilmente meno affluenza (vorrei capire se il LUG di PRato è anche il riferimento per Firenze, oppure se a Firenze ci sarà qualcosa di parallelo... nel primo caso direi che l'affluenza non dovrebbe essere inferiore a quella dell'anno scorso a venezia, no?)

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Noi di Bologna votiamo per Prato  

 

Anche quelli di Ferrara   :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte, io ci sono di sicuro sia a Milano che a Prato, e sono disponibile anche per dare una mano per qualsiasi cosa, è ormai ora che mi renda utile anche io   :Smile: 

----------

## Ceppus

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Anche a 30km di distanza  

 

noto un che di polemico...   :Cool: 

comunque noi ticinesi potremmo organizzare un gentoopulmino,

sia per andare a milano che per prato..  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   Noi di Bologna votiamo per Prato   
> 
> Anche quelli di Ferrara  
> 
> 

 

Anche da Firenze si preferisce Prato   :Cool:   ...anche perche' Milano e' sempre la citta' + gettonata per i gentoo-pub... :Crying or Very sad: 

C'e' aria di cambiamento   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Se sono libero posso anche aiutare per  l'organizzazione...

----------

## funkoolow

mi piacerebbe l'idea, ancora di più se fosse dalle parti di Roma. Ho detto la mia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Ceppus wrote:*   

> noto un che di polemico...  

 

Esattamente  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

essendo toscano, chiaramente voto per prato.  :Smile: 

sono anche disponibile per un talk, volendo (stavolta ci sono  :Very Happy: )

----------

## oRDeX

IO sono per Prato, spostare il luogo d'incontro verso sud vuol anche dire maggiore possibilità a coloro che sono del meriodione (tipo me, ma questo non vuol dire che  amilano o altrove non sarei venuto  :Razz: ) di partecipare a questo grande giorno per tutti i gechi!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

milano milano milano... prato lontana  :Razz: 

----------

## sorchino

Anche io al momento sto a Bologna quindi preferirei Prato.

----------

## -flash-

;_;

Mannaggia a me che vivo negli USA  :Neutral: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *-flash- wrote:*   

> ;_;
> 
> Mannaggia a me che vivo negli USA 

 

...poi mi dici come hai ottenuto la carta verde  :Wink: 

----------

## Dhaki

Bé... come già detto per noi svizzerotti sarebbe meglio Milano ma la toscana potrebbe essere molto interessante   :Razz:  . A me basta che ci siano i Gechi, poi tutto va bene.

----------

## mouser

Appoggio Prato anche se sono residente in quel di Milano. 

La toscana è bellissima e, nel caso, qualche ora di treno non credo spaventi nessuno, tantomeno un gruppo di gechi-viaggiatori magari dotati di buone argomentazioni (o laptop   :Laughing:  ).

Nel caso il GDay si tenga a Milano posso dare una mano all'organizzazione del luogo prescelto, altrimenti posso esserci solo per lo svolgimento del GD.

(Select case) In any case, ora sono disponibile, ma tenete conto che da mercoledì sono disoccupato (  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ) ed in cerca di lavoro. Se dovesse saltare fuori uno che mi occupa proprio il 27 nov (anche se cercherò che questo non accada   :Twisted Evil:  ) non ci potrò essere.

Ciriciao a tutti

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Ma io non ne farei una questione di una bellezza del posto visto che tanto non saremo in un campo di fiori a fare il gentoo day...

----------

## KiTaSuMbA

Da napoli... tutto è lontano. Specie se si tratta di una data troppo strettamente collocata con 

- esami all'università

- l'evento per linux day di nalug (stand per 10 giorni nella expo Futuro Remoto, una giornata di talk)

- il progetto personale di preparare una aula multimediale per i ragazzi all'università con management degli account e /home centralizzati.

Purtroppo neanche quest'anno potrò attendere alla festa dei gechi...

Quiz: indovinate il sistema operativo per l'aula multimediale!  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

> Da napoli... tutto è lontano.
> 
> ...
> 
> Purtroppo neanche quest'anno potrò attendere alla festa dei gechi...

 

Ti offro un suggerimento: proponi la candidatura di Napoli, magari per l'anno prossimo così si può organizzare per bene e con calma  :Wink: 

----------

## nick_spacca

 *KiTaSuMbA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (..)
> 
> Quiz: indovinate il sistema operativo per l'aula multimediale! 

 

EEEEEEEE

GENTOOO!!!!

Le so tutte!!!! E andiamo   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## formica

Vi batto tutti...sono il + lontano!

Sono un TERRONE Messinese...  :Smile: 

Mi piacerebbe un mondo venire...ma sono un pò...ehm...fuori mano!  :Smile: 

[OT]...Qui ci sono ancora 26-27 gradi! Fa Caaaaldo!  :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *formica wrote:*   

> [OT]...Qui ci sono ancora 26-27 gradi! Fa Caaaaldo! 

 

Lo immaginavo   :Razz: 

----------

## genGNUbbo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma io non ne farei una questione di una bellezza del posto visto che tanto non saremo in un campo di fiori a fare il gentoo day...

 

Se venite da noi direi proprio di no!  :Wink: 

CMQ QUESTO E' CIO' CHE OFFRE PRATO:

http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?p=252#252

Fatemi sapere  :Smile: 

Tommaso

----------

## randomaze

 *genGNUbbo wrote:*   

> CMQ QUESTO E' CIO' CHE OFFRE PRATO:
> 
> http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewtopic.php?p=252#252

 

Faccio una sintesi per non incasinare i due forum, questo topic dovrebbe essere per vedere un pò l'orientamento mentre quello nel forum dei gechi lo teniamo per le questione organizzativa.

 *prato wrote:*   

> Saletta apposita con capienza per una 40a di persone e connettività di rete, aperta fina alla mezzanotte.

 

di Milano nessuna notizia.

Per fare una sintesi di quanto emerso finora pare che i ToscoEmiliani sarebbero entusiasti della scelta Pratese mentre i Ticinesi gradirebbero Milano.

I Lombardi sarebbero disponibili alla trasferta a Prato senza grossi problemi. Giusto?

E il resto d'Italia? Roma non é poi così lontana....  :Rolling Eyes: 

P.S. Chi vuole collaborare con l'organizzazione o tenere dei talk magari faccia come ha fatto zUgLiO e si faccia vedere anche di la  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Allora, come potete leggere nell'apposito topic sul forum del Gechi, abbiamo finalmente informazioni sufficenti per decidere dove organizzare il GDay quest'anno: Milano o Prato.

Visto che i tempi cominciano a stringere, entro sabato sarebbe opportuno aver fatto la scelta definitiva tra le due città onde cominciare i preparativi dell'evento e la collaborazione con il lug locale.

Tutti coloro che sono interessati a partecipare sarebbe bene che dessero il loro voto motivandolo, e solo dopo aver letto il topic sul forum dei gechi. Inoltre se hanno possibilità di dare una mano all'organizzazione o vogliono fare talk e simili lo dicano.

Mi raccomando, date ordinatamente il vostro voto e la vostra motivazione solo se siete interessati, se non avete intenzione di venire siete pregati di non dire nulla. Per sabato vorremmo avere idea di quale città scegliere ma anche di quante persone potrebbero venire al GDay.

Grazie mille per la collaborazione.

p.s.: adesso posto un facsimile di voto, cercate di uniformavi ad esso per facilitarci poi la consultazione

----------

## shev

- Prato

Potrei partecipare senza problemi anche a Milano e non avrei nulla in contrario, ma passando gran parte dell'anno a Milano mi piacerebbe spostarmi un po'. Inoltre Milano vede l'organizzazione di diversi eventi lungo l'anno, quindi venire incontro anche a chi vive nel centro e sud Italia mi pare doveroso. Poi mi piace la toscana  :Smile: 

- Organizzazione

Posso dare una mano senza problemi, ovviamente per quanto i limiti geografici mi permettano. Non credo di fare nessun talk (ndr, se avete intenzione di fare talk date anche un'idea sull'argomento)

----------

## zUgLiO

- Prato

Logisticamente mi sembrano equivalenti entrambe le "offerte", però come hanno scritto shev e anche FonderiaDigitale nell'altro forum, Prato darebbe la possibilità anche ad altri che abitano lontano da Milano di intervenire.

- Organizzazione

Io sono disponibile a fare qualsiasi cosa, anche lavori di bassa manovalanza   :Smile:  , a partire giorni prima ecc. È ora che faccia qualcosa anche io per Gentoo e i Gechi!! Per ora l'unica cosa che ho fatto è dare lavoro ai Moderatori!!

Io non sono in grado di tenere Talk purtroppo, non ho competenze particolari, al massimo spero di essere riuscito ad installare Gentoo sulla PS2 e poterla mostrare orgoglioso ai gechi presenti   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

- Prato 

Quoto in pieno nick_spacca e voto anchio per Prato vista la notevole comodità geografica (1 ora di macchina)

- Organizzazione 

Anche per questo se sono libero e se avette bisogno di una mano fatemi sapere

----------

## genGNUbbo

-Prato

A Milano non potrei venire (purtroppo il pom lavorerò e mi dovrò assentare 4 ore, ma poi torno) e Milano sarebbe impossibile. In più il mio Lug é qui... 

-Organizzazione

Non credo che avrei tempo per fare talk di nessun tipo, ma per organizzare il GD si. Ovviamente sono disponibile anche per trovare i posti letto a chi volesse restare la domenica. 

Tommaso

PS: Cazzantonio ma in che parte di Firenze stai??? :-O 1ora di macchina da Prato?   :Question:   :Question: 

PS2: Qualcuno vuol per caso venire anche prima di Sabato? Fatemelo sapere per tempo che devo trovarvi da dormire!!!

----------

## randomaze

- Prato

Logisticamente mi sembra migliore, abbastanza vicina al nord ma anche al centro... 

- Organizzazione

Compatibilmente con la distanza anche io posso dare una mano ad organizzare... non ho troppo tempo per riuscire a preparare un talk ma, se necessario, posso provarci.

Faccio notare che io non ho un PC portatile e che avrei problemi nel portarmi il desktop!!!

P.S. Una cosa importante sarebbe anche lo specificare chi viene con il PC, e chi ha dei "server" da mettere a disposizione. Non mi sembra il caso di affondare l'ADSL dell'organizzazione con emerge sync/world ripetuti.

----------

## doom.it

- Milano

Mi è più comoda logisticamente, a prato non potrei portare il PC. Inoltre penso che Milano offra più visiblità all'esterno, mentre Prato resterebbe un po' di più una cosa "inter-nos",e io sono sempre per renderci visibili al resto del mondo Free / Open e non solo... Ovviamente sono presente in entrambe le locations.

- Organizzazione

A milano potrei venire tranquillamente anche prima dell'evento per preparare la sala etc, a Prato potrei venire il giorno stesso. Mi rendo disponibile in entrambi i casi per preparare qualcosa di simile all'anno scorso: tipo volantini / depliant / pamphlets... E all'evento, come sempre, se ci sono altri relatori lascio il passo, in caso di mancanza di altri mi rendo disponibile anche per quello. Resto comunque fedele al mio ruolo "istituizionale" di valletto che illustra ai curiosi gentoo o aiuta alle installazioni.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

-Prato

personalmente mi resta molto meglio logisticamente parlando (visto che sono toscano

Milano ha gia ospitato piu di un evento ed e' anche giusto ruotare le citta', e dar modo ad altri posti di poter conoscere gentoo ma soprauttto i gechi

credo che sia un DOVERE per i gechi come associazione di dare modo a TUTTI gli italiani di poter presenziare agli eventi organizzati dall'associazione, e come ben sappiamo tanti di noi non sono in lombardia ne al nord, e vien da se che un buon compromesso per tutti e' sicuramente il centro, nella fattispecie firenze o roma, o prato nel caso specifico che e' a 2 passi da firenze.

least but not last, i ragazzi di prato si sono dimostrati da subito molto seri e gentili nei nostri confronti dandoci piena disponibilita'

rimango fermamente dell'idea che sarebbe da valutare seriamente di portare avanti il GDay in entrambe le locazioni contemporaneamente per far contenti tutti. oltretutto servirebbe come piattaforma di test per altri eventi di questo tipo in futuro.

-Organizzazione Come ho gia detto sono disponibile a tenere un seminario ed eventualmente anche un laboratorio. ho intenzione anche di proporre di mettere su una macchina di test per far provare la cosa (e gentoo) in loco

----------

## wildancer

Ragazzi Prato!! Così se sarò in soldi faccio una scappata anche io, mhh, ma davvero sono l'unico di Roma???

In quanto al resto spiacente, ma non credo di aver competenze adeguate per dare mano di alcun tipo!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Spacerabbit

per me sarebbe piu' comodo Prato, ma mi adatto.

ciao

----------

## Nemesix2001

Prato:

sono di Milano e mi verrebbe più comodo ma è vero che qua ci sono più eventi e occasioni per incontrarsi quindi mi sembra giusto variare. Poi se siamo un pò da Milano ci si mette d'accordo per andare? 

Organizzazione:

Hei sono entrato nel forum da pochissimi giorni quindi (per paura di menarmela E per incompetenza ) mi metto a completa disposizione per lavori di manovalanza varia e installazioni/spiegazioni/pubblicità anche se nn amo "vendere" linux dicendo che fa anche il caffè  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *genGNUbbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: Cazzantonio ma in che parte di Firenze stai??? :-O 1ora di macchina da Prato?    

 

Beh? Sto al poggetto, ma di sera non ci vuole più di un'ora ad arrivare a Prato...

Certo non mi riferivo al tempo che impiegherei durante le ore di punta... (almeno 3 immagino)

Mai andato la sera a giocare al bowling di Prato?

----------

## codadilupo

concordo con Fonderia: si puo' pensare seriamente a organizzarlo in entrambi i posti   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> concordo con Fonderia: si puo' pensare seriamente a organizzarlo in entrambi i posti   

 

Onestamente a oggi io non vedo i numeri...

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Onestamente a oggi io non vedo i numeri...

 

a oggi non vedo nemmeno i numeri per un Gday unico  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> a oggi non vedo nemmeno i numeri per un Gday unico 

 

Abbastanza daccordo... per questo vedo ancora più difficile avere i numeri per farne due.

----------

## Peach

Prato questa è per me la soluzione migliore, cmq mi adatto alla decisione della maggioranza.

Per quel che riguarda qualsiasi aiuto per l'organizzazione sono sempre disponibile.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *wildancer wrote:*   

> Ragazzi Prato!! Così se sarò in soldi faccio una scappata anche io, mhh, ma davvero sono l'unico di Roma???
> 
> In quanto al resto spiacente, ma non credo di aver competenze adeguate per dare mano di alcun tipo!    

 

se ti consola io ci studio.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   a oggi non vedo nemmeno i numeri per un Gday unico  
> 
> Abbastanza daccordo... per questo vedo ancora più difficile avere i numeri per farne due.

 

in che senso? non ho mica capito   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> in che senso? non ho mica capito  

 

I numeri ovvero numero di persone.

Quanta gente in un GDAY unico?

Quanti se ne facciamo due?

Al momento io conto una decina in totale, per farne uno dovrebbero andare (sperando nelle aggiunte), ma dividerci non mi sembra un buon affare

----------

## genGNUbbo

Ragazzi non vorrei farvi fretta per decidere, ma visto che se venite da noi sarà necessaria una sala in più (che dovremo chiedere ad Officina Giovani e al Comune di Prato) ci sarebbe molto d'aiuto sapere il prima possibile se venite a Prato o no.

Potete decidere una scadenza per il conto dei voti o un qualche termine? 

Se fosse entro ven pom (5novembre) sarebbe meglio, dato che la sera ho una riunione per far il punto della situazione e potrei dare una risposta definitiva SI/no. 

Lo so, è seccante, ma d'altra parte i comuni sono pieni di burocrati e dobbiamo muoverci per tempo...

Scusate ancora.

Tommaso

----------

## GNU/Duncan

Se fate a Prato sicuramente passo  :Wink: 

----------

## doom.it

visto il trend e le argomentazioni, mi sbilancio e dico:

evento unico a prato... 

raccoglie la stragrande maggioranza delle preferenze, ha senso come locazione, abbiamo un'ottima disponibilità degli organizzatori... Farne due secondo me non ha senso, il bello è riunire e accentrare la community, visto che probabilmente non saremo tantissimi direi che:

"non molti" / 2 << "non molti" .... almeno imho...e credo fosse anche l'idea di randomaze......

Per una scadenza io proporrei di decidere entro venerdi pomeriggio, se entro allora nessuno avrà obbiezioni / proposte sconvolgenti, credo che potremmo proclamare prato nostra sede per questo GDay....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Prato

Come già detto da molti, Milano è sempre sotto i riflettori dell'IT, webbit, LinuxWorldExpò,Smau [ok è una bestialità, c'è anche questo]... Inoltre abbiamo 2 LUG... Prato è più raggiungibile da chi abita al centro. Inoltre la Toscana è una delle poche regioni che si sbatte per l'OpenSource, vediamo di sostenerla! IMHO è inutile dimezzare la forza-gechi...Già non siamo una legione, se poi ci dividiamo... Eppoi più siamo più ci divertiamo!!!   :Razz:   :Very Happy: 

Organizzazione

Disponibile sul palco per altri speech delirio [mi diverto troppo!] , seguire l'install fest e fare lavori di bassa manovalanza...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Milano è sempre sotto i riflettori dell'IT, webbit, LinuxWorldExpò,Smau [ok è una bestialità, c'è anche questo]... Inoltre abbiamo 2 LUG

 

d'accordo su prato per tutto (soprattutto per la questione raggiungibilità e impegno, ma a milano di LUG ce n'e' uno solo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## shev

Come anticipato in altro post/forum la scadenza era per sabato ma non ci sono problemi a anticipare a venerdì, anche perchè mi pare chiaro ormai che si farà a Prato, manca solo l'ufficialità. Se poi nei prossimi due giorni ci sarà diversa gente che vota anche per Milano, nessun problema a fare due eventi. Basta che ci sia gente che si prende cura seriamente dell'organizzazione anche per Milano.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> impegno, ma a milano di LUG ce n'e' uno solo 
> 
> Coda

 Ops...  :Wink:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho visto che qualcuno si lamentava per la mancanza di gente... 

Non so se è fattibile, in termini di soldi, ma perchè non fare qualche manifesto da appendere a Firenze e/o Prato per invogliare un po' di gente a venire?

Non so che cosa sia di preciso il gentoo day, visto che non ho mai partecipato prima (e per questo sono curioso   :Wink:  ), ma se è un'iniziativa aperta al pubblico questo espediente dovrebbe raccattare un certo numero di persone dei dintorni cittadini che magari non conoscono gentoo, non hanno mai letto il forum ma a cui piacerebbe, e passando di lì...

Va precisato che non è propriamente legale attaccare manifesti sui muri senza autorizzazione... tuttavia è una di quelle cose un po' nella zona grigia... nel senso che se uno ne attacca pochi in punti strategici che non rompono le balle nessuno dice nulla... succede tutti gli anni per le elezioni universitarie e sporadicamente anche per il resto del tempo, e tutte le parti in lizza lo fanno... noi poi non siamo nemmeno in lizza... non ci dovrebbero dire nulla

Alternativamente si potrebbero fare dei volantini... ma ci vuole poi gente che li distribuisca...   :Rolling Eyes:   (non guardate me!)

Posso informarmi anche su quanto costano degli annunci alla radio... penso non una cifra esorbitante... ma di sicuro non gratis!

La propaganda costa... non so se una piccola colletta interna basta... ne' quante persone sarebbero disposte a tale colletta, tuttavia i manifesti non dovrebbero costare un'esagerazione (se poi siamo daccordo nell'attaccarli abusivamente wink: ) e forse nemmeno la radio, se prese singolarmente

Alla cieca potreva valutare il costo di ciascuna di queste cose sui 50 , se fatte in maniera economica... ma potrei sbagliarmi, e anche di grosso!

In alternativa a tutto questo... si fa una colletta per una o più casse di birra?   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## federico

Prato e' lontanerrima, di sto passo non vedro' mai un gentoo day...

----------

## codadilupo

 *federico wrote:*   

> Prato e' lontanerrima, di sto passo non vedro' mai un gentoo day...

 

se ci posso arrivare io, ci puoi arrivare anche tu. Hanno inventato un'auto che ti porta da un posto all'altro, da sola, e puoi pure smanettare mentre apsetti. Si chiama Treno  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## federico

Si ma probabilmente ci vorra' un cifro di dinero per arrivare a prato e il giorno dopo se torniamo tardi saro' inutilizzabile e quindi dovro' spostare impegni se capita di averne...

Bho   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  mi faccio i conti in tasca va e poi decido meglio... (Anche se in treno potrei fare impazzire per tutto il viaggio il mio kismet col super antennone wifi in produzione  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Uhm orcio boia... Qui urge davvero farsi i conti in tasca: se ho fatto i conti bene sono ALMENO 40 A/R + $cifra_mangiare*4 [pranzo sabato (paninabile da casa) + cena sabato + birra sabato sera + colazione domenica].   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ORTO MIOOOO... 

E' bello sognare, ma il dinero è quello che è... Ovviamente se la mia analisi è sbagliata in qualche punto, vi prego: fatemelo sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E' bello sognare, ma il dinero è quello che è... Ovviamente se la mia analisi è sbagliata in qualche punto, vi prego: fatemelo sapere 

 

corretto, sherlock  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## funkoolow

bello, se cercate gente che faccia numero, io a prato ce verrei  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Uhm orcio boia... Qui urge davvero farsi i conti in tasca: se ho fatto i conti bene sono ALMENO 40� A/R + $cifra_mangiare*4 [pranzo sabato (paninabile da casa) + cena sabato + birra sabato sera + colazione domenica]

 

Se non ricordo male da uno studio approfondito che avevo fatto ai tempi in cui facevo il pendolare Pisa-Milano se il numero di passeggeri di una macchina é maggiore di due si risparmia rispetto al treno.

A tal fine potremmo stabilire il punto d'incontro a Cascina Gobba (comoda da raggiungere da brianzoli, bergamaschi e bresciani....)

E la "birra al sabato sera" te la porti da casa perché se si dorme lì fino a mezzanotte saremo sul posto  :Twisted Evil: 

funkoolow, saresti il benvenuto  :Smile: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Io parto da Ferrara e passo quindi per Bologna, se qualcuno vuole un passaggio io ho 4 posti in macchina   :Smile:  .

Quindi se qualcuno di milano arriva in treno solo fino a bologna, poi possiamo fare la strada in macchina, arrivare a prato è una "volata". E si spende di sicuro meno che in treno.

----------

## fe

La romagna appoggia prato.

per dare un'idea agli altri: milano - prato

www.viamichelin.com afferma che in auto:

sono 300 km, ci vogliono 3 ore, e tra benzina e autostrada ci vogliono 46.5 euro a viaggio (solo andata o ritorno)

www.trenitalia.com afferma che in treno IR senza cambi:

sono ? km, ci vogliono 3 ore, e il biglietto di 2° classe costa 20 euro (solo andata o ritorno)

quindi

treno = 20 * 2 = 40 eu. 1 persona

auto = 46.5 * 2 = 93 eu. 1 persona, 46.5 eu. 2 p., 31 eu. 3 p., 23 eu. 4 p, 18 eu. 5 p.

insomma basterebbero 20 euro, dei panini da casa e un po' di organizzazione

----------

## codadilupo

 *fe wrote:*   

> treno = 20 * 2 = 40 eu. 1 persona
> 
> auto = 46.5 * 2 = 93 eu. 1 persona, 46.5 eu. 2 p., 31 eu. 3 p., 23 eu. 4 p, 18 eu. 5 p.
> 
> insomma basterebbero 20 euro, dei panini da casa e un po' di organizzazione

 

oddio, cinque in macchina significa stare stretti,... e senza pc ! direi che 3 é il numero migliore, se si ha intenzione di portarsi dietro qualcosa.

Ricordo che l'anno scorso io, Shev, e l'alessandra abbiamo fatto milano-venezia, in tre ore, con due portatili, uno zaino a testa per il cambio, e il case mastodontico di Doom.it  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## genGNUbbo

Vi aggiorno sulla situazione della nostra sede incollando qui la mail che ha mandato in ML un nostro socio  :Wink: 

Per i panini potete anche decidere di comprarli in loco!  :Wink: 

Tommaso 

PS: fatemi sapere la decisione definitiva, Prato o Milano, entro stasera alle 20:00 per favore.... 

 *Alessandro Brogi, responsabile stampa del PLUG wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Salve
> 
> sono appena tornato dalla sede, ho delle buone notizie
> ...

 

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

ATTENZIONE! A tutti i Lumbard!

Come scrivevo ieri sul forum dei gechi sono un novellino, ma vorrei tanto partecipare al GDay!

Sono di BS, e avevo chiesto a Randomaze se si poteva organizzare qualcosa per trovarci in 3 o 4 e scendere insieme (oltre al risparmio di denaro per me sarebbe un modo per conoscere qualcuno di voi!  :Wink:  )

Tutti i Lumbard sono pregati di farmi sapere: io parto anche a raccattarvi tutti, no problem  :Laughing:  !

Lascio la mia mail:

jesus_was_rasta at yahoo punto it.

Con me non porto esperienza ma ho 4 buoni PC di cui 3 da impegnare per la causa!

Dai dai che ce la facciamo!  :Razz:  !

----------

## Nemesix2001

non posto in privato ma qui perchè credo che una macchina non basterà....io sono molto d'accordo su cascina gobba come ritrovo però dobbiamo un pò contarci sia come persone che come macchine....io alla peggio ce la posso mettere ma essendo di mia madre e privandogliela per andare a lavoro ( che se c'è bello raggiunge in bici altrimenti no) preferirei non dover dare garanzie   :Embarassed: 

Ciao ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *Nemesix2001 wrote:*   

> non posto in privato ma qui perchè credo che una macchina non basterà....io sono molto d'accordo su cascina gobba come ritrovo però dobbiamo un pò contarci sia come persone che come macchine....

 

Mettiamola così, al momento non é necessario metterci daccordo sui dettagli tecnici che possono tranquillamente essere decisi tra due settimane, l'importante é sapere che la disponibilità di macchine c'é e c'é anche la disponibilità a riempirle, così tranquillizziamo Federico  :Wink: 

Poi vedremo come organizzarci, luoghi, orari e cose simili  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

Ok, direi che a questo punto possiamo dichiarare Prato località ufficiale del GDay di quest'anno, non sto a riepilogare il numero di voti perchè la differenza è schiacciante e evidente (se qualcuno vuol farlo faccia pure  :Smile:  ).

I discorsi sull'organizzazione del GDay proseguiranno sul forum del gechi, quindi chi vuol collaborare ci raggiunga lì. Questo topic potrebbe venire riciclato per gli accordi sui trasporti/cibo/dormitorio qualche giorno/settimana prima della data del GDay

Chiudo con una piccola nota di cronaca: io potrei venire in macchina, avrei due, massimo tre posti di cui due già occupati, uno da doom quasi sicuramente, l'altro non ricordo se fosse anborn o chi per esso. Cmq per quanto mi riguarda se ne discuterà qualche giorno prima della partenza, ora sarebbe prematuro.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Io sono solo e non ho problemi di auto (ho una Focus).

Quindi potrei ospitare fino a 4 persone (se dietro ci si stringe  :Laughing:  ).

Continuiamo la discussione sul sito dei gechi, come indicato da shev.

Chi volesse aggregarsi me lo faccia sapere tramite email.

Ciao!   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> oddio, cinque in macchina significa stare stretti,... e senza pc ! direi che 3 é il numero migliore, se si ha intenzione di portarsi dietro qualcosa.
> 
> Ricordo che l'anno scorso io, Shev, e l'alessandra abbiamo fatto milano-venezia, in tre ore, con due portatili, uno zaino a testa per il cambio, e il case mastodontico di Doom.it 
> 
> Coda

 

In macchina da me ci staremmo in 7 e ho fatto svariati hackit con 7 persone e 7 pc (tra cui qualche fisso) in macchina, si viaggia un po' cosi' ma si viaggia... Il punto e' che non pensavo di farmi sto sbattimento... Ci penso va... (UFFFF)

----------

## oRDeX

dai non ti lamentare...pensa che io devo venire da Brindisi fino a Prato..ti do ragione in tutto e per tutto, ma il GentooDay è una volta l'anno, preferisco rinunciare a qualcosa..pur di venire fin lì..anche se non so in che condizioni mentali arriverò dopo almeno 11 ore di viaggio   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

potresti usare tutto quel tempo per ascoltare tutti quella musica che ti sei sempre ripromesso di ascoltare ma non hai mai trovato il tempo di farlo. In undici ore, direi che tempo ne hai!  :Smile: 

----------

## n3mo

Sono estremamente contento del fatto che il Gday si tenga a Prato, per me che abito in umbria è l'occasione per partecipare a questo evento, se altri umbri pensano di partecipare lo facciano sapere così magari ci si organizza e si fa il viaggio in compagnia.

Portatili con distccd servono ?

----------

## randomaze

Il GDay é sulla GWN... anzi di più, é nel sommatio della GWN che é sulla home di gentoo.org  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Italian Gentoo users and developers are getting ready for their big "G-Day" event on 27 November

 

...ma c'é un problema, visto che la GWN riporta che il GDay si svolgerà in due città (Miano e Prato) invece della sola Prato  :Sad: 

Qualcuno trova un attimo di tempo per avvisare la redazione della GWN e spiegare nel dettaglio la cosa in inglese?

----------

## randomaze

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Qualcuno trova un attimo di tempo per avvisare la redazione della GWN e spiegare nel dettaglio la cosa in inglese?

 

Ho fatto io.

----------

## shev

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ho fatto io.

 

Per la serie "si faccia una domanda e si dia una risposta"  :Laughing:  Grande randomaze  :Wink: 

Tra l'altro mi sovviene or ora che devo avvertire i gentilissimi ragazzi di Milano della nostra decisione, visto che ormai è ufficiale. 

/me che va a scrivere

----------

## paperp

Vorrei intervenire nel Gentoo Day a Prato dove devo venire e a che ora si terrà??

Bello..non ho mai partecipato , sono molto cusrioso.

Grazie a Fonderia di avermelo fatto notare , non so perchè ma davo per scotato che si tenesse a Milano.

Ciao.

----------

## genGNUbbo

 *paperp wrote:*   

> Vorrei intervenire nel Gentoo Day a Prato dove devo venire e a che ora si terrà??
> 
> Bello..non ho mai partecipato , sono molto cusrioso.
> 
> Grazie a Fonderia di avermelo fatto notare , non so perchè ma davo per scotato che si tenesse a Milano.
> ...

 

Il GD si terrà negli ex-macelli comunali di Prato, in piazza dei macelli (di fronte all'ospedale) in quelli che ora sono i cantieri culturali di Officina Giovani.

Sul sito del Plug www.prato.linux.it verrà messo il percorso per arrivarci a uso e consumo dei non pratesi  :Smile: 

Stay tuned!

Tommaso

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io ho dei grossi problemi col vostro server.

ci sono dei grossi timeout (random a volte, xche a volte funziona e altre no senza un'apparente spiegazione logica) connettendosi alle pagine web..

c'e' un firewall o qualcosa del genere?

----------

## randomaze

Segnalo che ho aggiornato il primo post del thread e che chi fosse interessato a pernottare (dato che la fine della festa dovrebbe essere abbastanza tardi) mi mandi un mp ASAP in modo che ci possa cercare un hosting, pardon, un albergo a prezzi modici....

----------

## jikko

azz ma fate un gentoo day solo il 27?

mi sa anche volendo non posso venire, ho impegni per il ld milanese di sesto  :Sad: 

quando fate una ripetizione?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## shev

 *jikko wrote:*   

> quando fate una ripetizione?  

 

Il prossimo 27 novembre 2005, o più precisamente durante il LinuxDay del 2005  :Razz: 

Cmq facciamo spesso incontri simili, di solito in concomitanza con eventi come webbit, smau (?) e così via. Per non parlare dei GentooPub. Quindi non preoccuparti, avrai presto un'altra occasione  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jikko wrote:*   

> mi sa anche volendo non posso venire, ho impegni per il ld milanese di sesto 

 

Beh, intanto puoi venire al firefox party domani  :Wink: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1778036#1778036

----------

## codadilupo

 *jikko wrote:*   

> mi sa anche volendo non posso venire, ho impegni per il ld milanese di sesto 

 

occazz ! anche tu ? milug ? lug bocconi ? poul ? ciccioformaggiolibero ? cosa  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## Sephirot

 *federico wrote:*   

>  si viaggia un po' cosi' ma si viaggia... 

 

si ma occhio a non farti beccare dalla pula fede  :Mr. Green: 

cmq qui in comelico li avremmo convinti a farci dare 2 delle macchine nuove del silab per fare un pò di compilazione distrubuita  :Shocked:  ovviamente only gentoo!

----------

## jikko

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *jikko wrote:*   mi sa anche volendo non posso venire, ho impegni per il ld milanese di sesto  
> 
> occazz ! anche tu ? milug ? lug bocconi ? poul ? ciccioformaggiolibero ? cosa  ?
> 
> Coda

 

no in quel di sesto

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fede, quindi tu ed il tuo transatlantico da 7 posti venite? potresti darne conferma sul forum dei gechi? Infine: quando torneresti su a Milano?

gracias

deadhead

----------

